# Transferring without USB Cable



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

This question arises from using Calibre, but really isn't a Calibre issue.

Let's say I have a file in MOBI format on my laptop.

I want to put it on my Kindle.

I can do that with a USB cable and it works perfectly.

But I don't want to do that.

I know it's possible with no cable, because all the Project Gutenburg books, for example, can be transferred without a cable.

Do I have to set up as a file server somehow and select download, which is more or less what one does on Project Gutenberg?

If so, what's the easiest way to do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused about what exactly you're asking, but here's how you get a file from your laptop to the Kindle without a USB cable:

Turn on WN on your Kindle.  Send an e-mail with the file, as an attachment, to your designated @Kindle.com address.  Amazon will charge you 15 cents per MB.

Be sure you're sending from an address you've 'whitelisted' at Amazon.  See "Manage your Kindle" in "Your Account" for links and such.  Your user guide will have the list of formats that Amazon will accept for transfer to the Kindle.

The only way I've downloaded files to my K without doing the above or using the USB is when I was getting them directly from a site using the Kindle browser; feedbooks and manybooks are two sites that come to mind where this will work.  Both of them have catalog files you can download that are hyperlinked so that you can order a book from it and it will automatically open up the Kindle Browser to download.

If there is any other way. . . .I don't know it!


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

geneven said:


> ...
> I know it's possible with no cable, because all the Project Gutenburg books, for example, can be transferred without a cable.
> 
> Do I have to set up as a file server somehow and select download, which is more or less what one does on Project Gutenberg?
> ...


You might try sending your file to the following site from your computer, and then download it from your Kindle:

http://www.imagehost.org/

I've used the site to upload .jpg and .prc files and download them to my computer (The site gives you a download button), but I haven't yet tried to download to the Kindle. It works for any file up to 100MB. Please let us all know how it works with the files you want to transfer to the Kindle.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

geneven said:


> I know it's possible with no cable, because all the Project Gutenburg books, for example, can be transferred without a cable.


That's because Project Gutenberg, as well as some other e-book dealers, like WebScription, have their site set up to email books to your [name]@kindle.com email address; as Ann notes, you'll get billed $0.15 per megabyte for the download, and you have to have updated your Kindle account at amazon.com to whitelist the sending site so that Amazon doesn't just drop the document on the floor because it's not authorized.


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the stuff about having to pay for books from Project Gutenberg is just false. I have received no notice that I would have to pay, and I would not be willing to pay, and I have downloaded quite a few books from Project Gutenberg. I think you who say this are just wrong. I'm not sending it to a site where Amazon has to convert it, I'm just straight downloading it to my Kindle; I don't think pay is an issue.

I'll try that site someone suggested, thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

geneven said:


> I'm not sending it to a site where Amazon has to convert it, I'm just straight downloading it to my Kindle; I don't think pay is an issue.


I'm curious as to what procedure you are using to get the Gutenberg books to your Kindle if they are not being sent to your Kindle email address, and if you are not using the USB cable.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Place like feedbooks (which I assume works like Guttenberg) where you can click on a link and download the book right to your Kindle do not email you the books through Amazon.  Rather they are hosting the file on their own servers and you are downloading the files right from their site.  

This is how this is done (you need to have your own server to really do this, many of the photo hosting sites will not support files that are not photo files).

I own a website, let’s say it’s www.athenagwis.com.

I upload a .prc file to my website, the file name is mybook.prc.  I upload it to the main folder on my server.  I do this upload by logging into my server and using a FTP program like filezilla.

The file is now located on my server at www.athenagwis.com/mybook.prc

This is where you can differ from feedbooks, feedbooks embeds that link into a large document that is readable by the Kindle, when a user clicks on it, they are taken to that page on the experimental web and it automatically downloads the file.

If you want to download without creating a separate file, then you could just go to the experimental web and type in that address to access and download it automatically.

This is surely more work then plugging in your USB cable though.

This is my understanding of how it works, I am happy to hear other thoughts on it.

Rachel


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

As indicated above, other sites such as www.mnybks.com allow this as well.

Here's how you do it from Project Gutenberg:

From your Kindle, run the browser (experimental) and go to www.gutenberg.org.

Go into the book catalog and choose your book. Tell it to download the book in .mobi format.

It will appear on your Kindle.

That's about all there is to it! 

Here is how you could (theoretically do it) with your own material.

Write a classic work of fiction.

Contact the Gutenberg people and convince them it is a book for the ages.

When they put it in their catalog, follow the same proocedure.

Joke! I think there is an easier way, but I haven't succeeded in doing it yet. Creating my own site and catalog would be the basic method, but I want easier than that. Using the file upload/download service at imagehost.org is a possible workaround, but I haven't succeeded with that -- yet.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the way I described above is really the only way to do it right now.  You can upload the file directly to a site like 4shared.com, but again you would have to type the entire file path into the browser to download it from the Kindle.  Gutenberg is just embedding the path for you in their webstie/another file.  It's a time consuming process, but certianly if you find an easier way, do share!!

Rachel


----------

